# Backwoodsman Magazine



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else has ever heard of this magazine. I have been reading it on and off for a couple decades. There is some great info through it. I am in no way affiliated with the magazine just wanted to pass it on to others.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Caught an issue at Walmart once, had to have it. Need to get a subscription...


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

I need to get another subscription. There is a great article in last issue about making a rocket stove. There is also a website www.backwoodsmanmag.com


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The archives are INVALUABLE! Tons and tons of info, and it is free!

http://www.backwoodshome.com/article_index.html

http://www.backwoodshome.com/docs/index_1-138.pdf

Much Thanks to Backwoods Home Magazine!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Great links - THANKS! :2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I just realized (due to lack of coffee at that time) the difference in names... "man" vs. "home".

I know nothing of "Backwoodsman" but I do like "Backwoods Home".


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Get my bi monthly copy every other month:teeheeicked up the current one Saturday and finnished reading it last night. these magazines are loaded with good info and are part of my survival library. I actually keep them in a special area so if I bug out for a long period of time they will go with me. I especially like buying them at the Log Cabin Store in Lodi, Oh. The gang there is quite knowlegable and Liza is a pleasure to gawk at.  sail


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good fun stuff in there.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I just realized (due to lack of coffee at that time) the difference in names... "man" vs. "home".
> 
> I know nothing of "Backwoodsman" but I do like "Backwoods Home".


They're both good magazines. I should have articles in upcoming issues in both of them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

OleSarge said:


> Not sure if anyone else has ever heard of this magazine. I have been reading it on and off for a couple decades. There is some great info through it. I am in no way affiliated with the magazine just wanted to pass it on to others.


LOVE IT! good replacement for American Survival Guide.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Like I said just wanted to pass on a good wealth of knowledge, thought others might be interested.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Magus said:


> LOVE IT! good replacement for American Survival Guide.


I miss that one sumtimes. Got a couple a good friends outa that one.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Can't even get it here anymore.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, they stopped publishin it. Bummer, I thin it would do real good now.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

if you write an article and they print it, they pay in free subscription and/or advertising space. I write now and again for them so I keep getting the magazine, which is great, BTW.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Does anyone remember "Survive" magazine? Published by Omega Goup Ltd, they publish Soldier of Fortune magazine. It ran barely a year and folded, back in 1982 or 1983.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kappydell said:


> if you write an article and they print it, they pay in free subscription and/or advertising space. I write now and again for them so I keep getting the magazine, which is great, BTW.


For backwoods home... or backwoodsman?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> For backwoods home... or backwoodsman?


Backwoods Home pays by check.

Backwoodsman pays in a subscription to the mag. or advertising in the mag.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> For backwoods home... or backwoodsman?


for the backwoodsman. in their letters section they often print a list of requested topics; that is what got me started. Someone asked about something i knew about and it grew from there...and yes, I recall 'survive' magazine, i enjoyed every issue i could find. they did not last long though.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah I've got a Sub to that and Mother Earth News but I I tend to like backwoodsman more.


----------

